# mini imprimante A4



## Cricri (21 Juin 2005)

Est-ce qu'il existe de petite imprimante de "voyage"?
A l'époque Canon fesait un truc dans ce genre je crois.


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juin 2005)

Canon PIXMA iP90 (+ Kit Bluetooth) chez LDLC
HP DeskJet 450WBT (Bluetooth) chez LDLC
Canon PIXMA iP90 chez LDLC


----------



## Cricri (23 Juin 2005)

Merci !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juin 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Merci !


Un chti coudboule?


----------



## Cricri (24 Juin 2005)

Ah ça marche comme ça. C'est pour ça que je plafonne.


----------

